# First use report HS928 TAS = "Houston... We have a problem"



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Finally... enough snow try out the HS928 TAS that I picked up a few months ago.

Serial number SZAS1108506

8-10 inches of powder. 
Temperature = approx. zero 

Started first pull (no surprise there).
Hydrostatic drive is fantastic !
Engine ran flawlessly, run at full throttle the entire time.

I noticed a problem almost immediately, with the chute deflector all the way up (no deflection) it was throwing the snow 10 feet high and only a distance of 10-12 feet.
With the deflector down about half way, it would throw only 5-8 feet.
The 2nd issue was that the bucket seemed to be pushing as much snow as it was throwing.
The 3rd issue (I'm sure they are are related) is after the initial pass, even with only taking a 12" cut in each subsequent pass, I ended up with 8-10" wide x 4-5" high rows of snow left behind. 

I had a neighbor drive by and asked him if the augers where turning and if they were turning at the same rate, and he said they were.

Sounds like an impeller problem/belt issue.
If the impeller is not spinning fast enough (for whatever reason), that would cause all 3 issues.
Does that sound like I'm on the right track ?
I'll order a service/shop manual tonight.

Anyway, I put the Honda away after a few passes and finished up with the trusty old CCR2000.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Either a worn or slipping belt, or the engine not reaching full speed.
If you do not have one I'd order an inexpensive tach/hour meter to check its max speed (and keep track of its time of use as well).


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Those symptoms, especially "pushing as much snow as it was throwing" and "I ended up with 8-10" wide x 4-5" high rows of snow left behind" reminded me of a similar discussion a few years ago..the culprit then was: augers installed on the wrong side. (right-side augers were on the left, and left-side augers were on the right) 
installed incorrectly by an inexperienced dealer or big-box employee, which resulted in the augers pushing snow to the outside of the bucket, rather than to the center of the bucket..

swapping the augers to their correct side fixed the problem..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Russ, post a photo of the front of your bucket..
here is the old thread I was referring to:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/simplicity-snowblowers/27817-possible-put-auger-backwards.html

also:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ly-got-answer-question-auger-orientation.html


Scot


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Those symptoms, especially "pushing as much snow as it was throwing" and "I ended up with 8-10" wide x 4-5" high rows of snow left behind" reminded me of a similar discussion a few years ago..the culprit then was: augers installed on the wrong side. (right-side augers were on the left, and left-side augers were on the right)
> installed incorrectly by an inexperienced dealer or big-box employee, which resulted in the augers pushing snow to the outside of the bucket, rather than to the center of the bucket..
> 
> swapping the augers to their correct side fixed the problem..
> ...


I'll check that Scott, thanks !
Be right back...


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

*Scot scores a perfect 10 !!!*

*Photo taken from Honda's website...*











*Photo of my HS928...*












*I wish all problems were this easy !*
*Thank you soooo much Scot !!!*


*Merry Christmas
Derek*


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

That's great.
Congrats Scot...! 

That may probably be why you scored a great price on that one (was not working as it should.....!).


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> That's great.
> Congrats Scot...!
> 
> That may probably be why you scored a great price on that one (was not working as it should.....!).


You may be right...
I guess I should still go ahead and order the shop manual. I'll need it eventually.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

russkat said:


> *Scot scores a perfect 10 !!!*
> 
> 
> Derek[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]


Awesome! glad it was so easy!
thats an unusual symptom, pushing the snow to the side, so the older discussion came right to mind..

Can you easily swap the augers yourself?

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

russkat said:


> You may be right...
> I guess I should still go ahead and order the shop manual. I'll need it eventually.


You can get some on sale on eBay (from Honda) $10 off because of slight damage to front cover. I got mine that way.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Can you easily swap the augers yourself?
> 
> Scot


If things area not seized, the augers on Honda snowblowers (except the first HSXX series) are very easy to remove.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Nothing at all was seized, bearings were all smooth as silk, gear oil was very clean and belts were like new.
It appears that the prior owner maintained it regularly.
I should have it all back together and ready for "First use report 2.0" in the next day or two.


----------

